# Damaged Vanity



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

What would you do, I received a 48" bathroom vanity that was damaged retail was around $2,700 with top. The top came damaged and 1 drawer front but they replaced the entire unit. My question is what would you do with this? it is solid maple with cedar drawers, all soft closing hinges and rail slides well built. would you just find a top and retro fit it to become another slightly different vanity or scrap it. what you see is all mint, the rest that was damaged is gone


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

That's million dollar question....


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

It has "Shop Storage" written all over it! Separate the left and right side from the middle section/drawers and you will have 2 small units for storage after putting a plywood top on it. The middle section/drawers can be used in a separate piece.


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

wood top and shallow drawer in center and you have desk written all over it.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The top doesn't matter since you could put a solid surface top and sink on it. If the drawer can be fixed I would fix it and put it on Craigslist. I had the same thing happen a few months ago with a $600 ceiling fan. It needed a very slight repair but since it was so big they just told me to keep it and sent out a new one for free.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

ya I got it to a working vanity


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd take it apart and use the wood to make something fancy.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe a good time to add an additional bathroom to the house and earn some points with the missus.
They make custom sink tops like that quite reasonably and in many cities. It won't take much to find a company near you who will make a replacement top for you.

Charley


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

ya no, my house is brand new 2019 3 full bathrooms and a master no more points left with the missus...lol


----------

